# Great deal on 10W RGB Floods



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

10W LED RGB weatherproof Flood Lights with memory on Amazon for $6.39
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077GCG6RC?ref=em_1p_0_ti&ref_=pe_457490_364317200


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks. I was looking for something like this.


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

I bought a couple of these and they're nice and bright enough for the price. Only thing, I'm not sure if the batteries are weak out the box or what but the remote can be iffy at times when going through the colors. You have to keep fumbling with it to change the colors.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

SATX said:


> I bought a couple of these and they're nice and bright enough for the price. Only thing, I'm not sure if the batteries are weak out the box or what but the remote can be iffy at times when going through the colors. You have to keep fumbling with it to change the colors.


I don't have this particular brand but most of these are pretty similar. The ones I have, you have to point the remote directly at the face of the light at fairly close range.


----------

